# mccormick international



## bletchley farm (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi we have this 3 box seeder, (combine) it had mccormick international written on it at the back of seed box. We are trying to identify it to try and get some parts mainly the funnel and tubes the seeds drop down does anyone know anything about it or recognise the model/year from the photo. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum bletchley farm! NICE looking seeder! I take it you are at a loss as to the model number of this seeder too? You might try running this picture by the guys over on Red Power. They may be able to help you identify it.

http://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/index.php 

If you can figure out the model number of the seeder, you may be able to bring up some parts diagrams and order part for it at the link below.

http://www1.caseih.com/northamerica/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx

Good luck with the parts search and be sure to follow up and let us know how you make out.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum bletchley farm! that is a great looking seeder. It looks like it has tractor wheels on it. Those should last a while.


----------

